# Honda GCV160 engine



## contrail (Feb 4, 2011)

Engine is on a power washer. Sat for about 5 months. Gas went bad. Removed carb. and cleaned all jets. Jets appear to all be open when spraying carb cleaner through them. Cleaned fuel tank and filter. Started right up but does a lot of seeking. Will not idle at a constant RPM. With choke on, idle gets better. Any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Low speed circuit is still restricted. 
Did you remove the nozzle when you cleaned out the carburetor? 
Ref# 9 in diagram.
There are several openings that must be clear as they feed the low speed circuit.

Did you spray fuel through the pilot jet ports?
Located under screw Ref # 15 in diagram.
A restriction in this area can restrict flow, even if the nozzle is clean.


----------



## contrail (Feb 4, 2011)

*honda gcv160 engine*

Figured it out. Had carb spacer upside down. Fuel now being directed into combustion chamber at proper angle. Running great now. Thanks for your ideas.


----------

